
Is Indiehackers.com quality is going down? - t_prakash
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;businesses&#x2F;lighting-shoes<p>This business seems too good to be true .... besides the site went unsold on Flippa (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;7797091-lightingshoes-net) for obvious reasons.<p>I have nothing but respect for what CS Allen is doing and have always considered the earning claims on indiehackers with a pinch of salt but this one is really taking it far.<p>Anyone else knows any more about this?<p>Cheers!
======
trollied
Stripe bought them recently (see [https://www.indiehackers.com/blog/acquired-
by-stripe](https://www.indiehackers.com/blog/acquired-by-stripe) ), so he's
now working on it full time - logically the quality of the site content should
go up.

~~~
t_prakash
Logically yes, but this one is very misleading to say the least and i am very
interested to know how Allen validates any of those claims

~~~
csallen
Check out the about page on the site. I don't validate claims. If something is
conspicuously suspicious then I'll push back on it, otherwise I don't.

You should treat these pieces as interviews rather than investigative
journalism. Take the numbers with a grain of salt, and do additional sleuthing
on your own if you want to make serious financial decisions based on an
interviewee's claims.

~~~
t_prakash
Thanks for pitching in Allen. As i mentioned i am a keen follower of your
work, however in this case i really do feel that story doesnt deserve to be on
indiehackers (not just the numbers but the validity of the story itself seems
far fetched).

P.s i dont have anything against lightingshoes per se.

Thanks again for your explanation.

~~~
csallen
What is it you find suspicious about the story? Feel free to ask the
interviewee directly in the comments.

